

Global Internet slows after 'biggest attack in history' - nmjenkins
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-21954636

======
greenyoda
This article is from March 2013, and was extensively discussed on HN when
originally published:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5449287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5449287)

